# New skins up on DecalGirl!



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Very whimsical, which I like. 

> DecalGirl Kindle 2 skins

I want black Tweet for my phone.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm getting the Tweet Light for my Flip HD.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Jessi said:


> I'm getting the Tweet Light for my Flip HD.


Oh yea, that's the other device I was thinking about getting it for! Please post a pic if you can.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> Oh yea, that's the other device I was thinking about getting it for! Please post a pic if you can.


Lol, taking pictures of my camcorder. Sounds funny, but will do!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very cool


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice! Here are the new skins. (Click on any skin to see it full-size on DecalGirl.)



I also added them to our Skins page where you can browse all DG skins: http://www.kboards.com/skins


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I love the moon tree. I have to wait a few months and see if the price of kindle 2 drops. I've been wanting to buy a Kindle 2 since November, but I'm waiting to see how the new e-readers turn out. I have had the kindle 1 since Oprah had the discount and I love it but I'm ready for an upgrade.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

bebobthefrog said:


> I love the moon tree. I have to wait a few months and see if the price of kindle 2 drops. I've been wanting to buy a Kindle 2 since November, but I'm waiting to see how the new e-readers turn out. I have had the kindle 1 since Oprah had the discount and I love it but I'm ready for an upgrade.


I really like the Moon Tree too! I'm trying to decide if I REALLY need it though. I'm thinking it may look nice with my Sky Blue Oberon ROH cover.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Love the colors. Does anyone have "Stacked Cats"?


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

I love her skins, the one thing I wish she would design is more with the kindle actually in mind. I love lots of designs, but the picture is cut out, I wish the fronts would be designed where the picture was in the keyboard area more so you can actually see the design better.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I just put Colours on my K2 last night and love it. It goes with both my Oberons RRG and PB. Needless to say, this is for those of us who like lots of color.


I just got that for my K2 as well, in the matte finish. Love it!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I love the new moon tree also, I think I'm going to get it for my iphone.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I love the new moon tree also, I think I'm going to get it for my iphone.


I just put that one on my Kindle last week in mate, and I confirm: it's very nice 

I do miss my previous skin though - had the dark fairy, and toying with the idea of putting that one on again, but have decided to give myself some time to get used to moon tree. Maybe I just had the dark fairy on for so long (at least 8 months) that it's just weird to see anything else??


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The moon decal is amazing, but only on the back. I have a similar issue with 'above the clouds' 


There is very little on the front, which is what we mostly look at.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Neo said:


> I just put that one on my Kindle last week in mate, and I confirm: it's very nice
> 
> I do miss my previous skin though - had the dark fairy, and toying with the idea of putting that one on again, but have decided to give myself some time to get used to moon tree. Maybe I just had the dark fairy on for so long (at least 8 months) that it's just weird to see anything else??


Neo, can you post a pic?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

please post pics


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Will try to take pics tonight AND post them - just got my first digital camera for Chrismas and so this will be the first time altogether I do something like that (and yes, I'm technically challenged  ), but I promise I'll do my best


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, so here we go - fingers crossed that it works, I've been at it for the past 2 hours, between taking the pics, getting them on my Mac, then creating a Photobucket account, then uploading the pics on the account, then writing this and previewing it 10 times, then adjusting the size of the pictures 20 times, etc... Anyway, I do need to thank you all because this finally forced me to learn how to do all this 

I do however apologize for not so great photos as with flash was even worse and so I had to go without, but well, it's dark at this time 

So, without any further ado, the Moon Stone skin from Decalgirl, in matte, tadaaaaaaaa 



















And because I really love my BB bag - and now that I know how to do this ...


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I love that skin! It fits the front so well. And great job on the pics!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you hudsonam, you are really sweet


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

You did really well!  And know you know how to do it it will be sooo much easier next time.  That decal is very easy on the eye!  And the front has a lot detail in it.  Matte looks good, I am slowly being converted.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, Neo! That skin looks great!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That's a great skin!  You did a great job posting pics, I tried it a while ago and couldn't get it to work.  I finally gave up after multiple attempts


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you all, you guys are the best  !!!!!

Eh, Cobbie, actually no, we don't all know how to do that and it would have come in super handy last night, so please do share  : how do you change the size of the pics while previewing them?? I NEED to learn that stuff  !


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oooh nice!!!!! Thank you Cobbie, much appreciated  !!!!!! But hopefully this skin will stay for a while now  

Truth be told, and except for a 2mn episode of a tried (and highly unsuccessful) change, I'd had the Dark Fairy skin on for at least 8 months before going for the Moon Stone...

I do however have a spare of the Dark Fairy in matte on my shelf, just in case  ...


----------

